# Boldenone Esters



## Collinb (Jan 4, 2013)

Just curious on others input on different boldenone esters available. What results did you get and what doses did you use, along with the ester that you preferred. Also interested in the pain associated with the different esters, as I hear bold base is bad, but prop is worse? I am interested in possibly trying Bold Cyp later on. I have searched and cant find too much information on the different esters as many people view them as a waste of time when EQ works well already or they just hate boldenone all together.

Interested in:
Base
Acetate
Prop
Cyp

Already know about undecanoate so dont need much info on that. 


I think later this year Ill be cookin my own of one of the shorter esters, I might do a blend of 50 base or ace with 200 cyp.  I just want more info from you guys here on the products and raws because there is very limited information on short ester eq's online from what I can find.


----------



## sazo75 (Jan 4, 2013)

bump


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2013)

Im a undecylenate fan but heard like you said prop and base got some bad pip. Eq is similar to test / and deca so to me it's more a long term ester and if I want short I go with tne or prop or Npp . I use Eq  during a bulk phase due to extreme hunger..


----------



## bbuck (Jan 8, 2013)

i have brewed cyp and like it. although 200mg/ml is about as high as i have gone.


----------



## mike1107 (Jan 11, 2013)

Undecyclenate when it comes to brewing is easy as fuck and dont leave no pain at all 
Prop and base HURT badly post injection


----------



## Collinb (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anyone know 
Boldenone Cypionates powder displacement?
Its baffling me.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've had a UGL tell me that they played with Bold Ace... And could never get to a useable mg/ml with out horrible pip


----------



## Collinb (Mar 14, 2013)

Bold ace and prop have badd PIP.
Base is more tolerable, CYP is comfortable and good to do if dosed at 200mg or less and made right.  I have seen reviews of good products and results from it, just curious as to what the damn displacement is of this powder.  I think im going to go with .905 for the conversion.


----------



## highdrum (Mar 14, 2013)

Collinb said:


> Does anyone know
> Boldenone Cypionates powder displacement?
> Its baffling me.



I could be totally off here, I can't find one either, but I would use something pretty close to the EQ displacement of .847, If you look at all the different test esthers, they very in displacment very little, so I think you'd be alright going with .847, unless you making a large batch the mg/ml dosing should be real close.


----------



## Collinb (Mar 15, 2013)

Good suggestion


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Apr 24, 2013)

I did an overdosed cyp, 215. It crashed really damn quick. Then I backed it down to 150 and it has been a pleasure. I can say this though, I will go back to basics and get undecyc, EQ, next time so that I can do a higher dosage.


----------



## Collinb (Apr 30, 2013)

Half my batch crashed at 200, I just heat it up before use now.

Live and learn, will stick with EQ as well I think rather than cyp


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Jun 19, 2013)

If you are doing undecylenate with 20bb/2ba and gso, what is the standard dosing, gentlemen?


----------



## Collinb (Jun 19, 2013)

250-300mg/ml


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2013)

My eq500 holds at 
Ba 1.2%
Bb 15%
Gso carrier can make 30% of the carrier eo to thin it abit.

Eq is liquid at room temp so needs very little to hold it, it holds as a liquid as a raw so you need little to no solvents.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Im a undecylenate fan but heard like you said prop and base got some bad pip. Eq is similar to test / and deca so to me it's more a long term ester and if I want short I go with tne or prop or Npp . I use Eq  during a bulk phase due to extreme hunger..




Iv thought of trying bold base or prob but I'm not sure how it will effect rbc if its fast in fast out?? 

I don't think a rapid rbc count would be a healthy idea fro say bold base?

I dono tbh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2013)

Also I use 1g ew per week and the amount of sleep I need is a lot less aswell, I'm sure its down to the eq because I normally feel tired on cycle with test etc, with eq I get a good 5-6hours then I'm ready to get up again, normally I need double that and its hard to shale the sleep off... That alone makes it werth it for me, feel great on it.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Iv thought of trying bold base or prob but I'm not sure how it will effect rbc if its fast in fast out??
> 
> I don't think a rapid rbc count would be a healthy idea fro say bold base?
> 
> I dono tbh.



I have only heard from quite a few people that Bold Ace is about as painful of an inject as they come at any dose even 50mg/ml

I've never seen Bold Prop I assume it to be just as bad.


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Jun 21, 2013)

Another question for you guys. My buddy has both bold cyp and bold undecylenate. He asked me about putting them together in his next brew. Does anyone see a problem with this. If not, what concentrations would you do each?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 22, 2013)

Both bold cyp and unde are very close to each other i bet no one could tell the difference if used singley..200mg is a sure no issue batch


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Jun 22, 2013)

He already has the stuff. With the cyp kicking in a little quicker I suggested he just combine them. I was under the impression that if using different esters, the concentration can easily go up. I was thinking that he would be safe with 300 und/150 cyp together  for 450 per ml total.


----------



## Collinb (Jun 22, 2013)

Might be high and won't hold not sure.

My bold cyp half crashed at 200mg/ml but nothing heating before pinning didn't fix.  Id probably do 150/250 or 100/250-300.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah that ↑ ↑    what up collin?  Lol


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Jun 22, 2013)

100/250 (cyp/bold) for a 350 total doesn't sound bad at all. Two or three ml of that a week will get the job done.


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Jun 27, 2013)

So, stupid question. If the bold und is liquid, what is the easiest way to weigh it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2013)

1g eq = 0.85ml so you can work it out that way if you like, or just weigh it in the container it comes in then minus the container weight if you know it.


----------



## Collinb (Jun 28, 2013)

Balance a scale with a breaker,  pour eq in and get weight


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks again, guys.


----------



## Shitbox (Oct 7, 2013)

Bold cyp only holds at about 1-200mg/ml but you got to be really good to make it hold at anything over 100.


----------



## Sugarshane1403 (Oct 22, 2013)

I just had a test Cyp/bold Cyp blend @ 150/150 crash within 10 minutes backed all the way to 100/100and still will not hold. I have brewed many different hormones and blends but should have tried the bold cyp by itself at first.


----------



## Stupes (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn.  What carrier oil are you using? And what is your ba/bb %?


----------



## pjtolken (Nov 2, 2013)

Bold cyp needs to be concentrated low. I tried making it 2/20 once @ 250mg/ml (rest GSO) and it crashed within a few days. Its nothing like undecylenate, its full powder, not liquid or even waxy. So I have no idea what it would hold at. 

I've only heard bold prop being brewed successfully at 50mg/ml and I'm not even sure what recipe was used. I also heard it hurts like a bitch.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2013)

Undecyclate holds at 300 all day every day.. its liquid for heavens sake..make it 600mg / ml and hold on to the reigns..


----------



## pjtolken (Nov 3, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Undecyclate holds at 300 all day every day.. its liquid for heavens sake..make it 600mg / ml and hold on to the reigns..



This may be a silly question but is it the same case with the undecanote ester? Undecanoate is the less common of the two but my source only carries undecanoate. It seems they are nearly identical, but I just want to be sure.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 3, 2013)

pjtolken said:


> This may be a silly question but is it the same case with the undecanote ester? Undecanoate is the less common of the two but my source only carries undecanoate. It seems they are nearly identical, but I just want to be sure.



Highest mg / ml ive seen is 250mg.. typically a full powder raw form with a 325° melting point , 14 day ester and has no prolactin inhibitor..  good stuff for the palomino..


----------

